# pro-biotic drinks!



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I was not a big fan of these drinks as i didnt like the taste of them and to be honest i thought it was just another way of the people who make them getting paid a lot of our cash..Anyway i was in Lidl last week and saw some of these drinks, i bought some, and they taste great, also i paid 85p for them (i paid twice this amount for some of the better known brands)They are made in germany and i love german food..I thought id tell others in the uk about these drinks


----------



## 22435 (Mar 31, 2006)

have you checked the sugar content? they normally pack them full of sugar to make them taste nice and call them low fat!


----------

